# Wireless: everything works except DHCP [solved]

## silcowitz

Im running a gentoo with a 2.6.13 r3 kernel, and i use the Ipw2200 driver for my wireless network. It works all fine, only that cant use DHCP...

If i setup my connection manualy, ie just setting a valid ip, and the correct default route, every thing runs smothley.

But when i try to ude dhcpcd eth1, it just hangs for some time and then quits, but nothing gets configured...

dhcpcd works fine for eth0 which is a normal network interface. 

Has anyone experienced this problem? ive found a lot of posts concerning ipw2200, but I cant seem to find a case like this, or maybe i looked the wrong places.  :Shocked: 

 dmesg after modprobe ipw2200:

```

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:02.0 disabled

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.6

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

```

any help much appriciated!Last edited by silcowitz on Wed Oct 19, 2005 7:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dgaffuri

Which version? There's a fix for a DHCP probleam in 1.0.6-r2, you may try 1.0.6-r3 which is marked stable.

----------

## silcowitz

Thanks for the hint, now it works

i installed ipw2200 1.0.6-r3 

to do this i had to edit /etc/portage/package.keywords and insert the folowing lines:

net-wireless/ipw2200 ~x86

net-wireless/ieee80211 ~x86

after that i could use

emerge =ipw2200-1.0.6-r3

to update the Ipw2200 package! 

note that i use udev-059, because 068 seems to have ha problem with ipw2200 or vice versa.... anyway it works for me.

-Silcowitz   :Cool: 

----------

## dgaffuri

 *silcowitz wrote:*   

> to do this i had to edit /etc/portage/package.keywords and insert the folowing lines:
> 
> net-wireless/ipw2200 ~x86
> 
> net-wireless/ieee80211 ~x86

 

Probably you're not up to date with portage tree. ipw2200-1.0.6.-r3 is stable on x86 since October, 15. Run

```
emerge --sync
```

and remove entries from package.keywords.

 *silcowitz wrote:*   

> note that i use udev-059, because 068 seems to have ha problem with ipw2200 or vice versa.... anyway it works for me.

 

I'm running udev-070-r1, which is stable on x86. No problem at all.

Anyway, glad that I've been helpful.

----------

